# 40k Triva Game V: The Return - Come and have a go!



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

After a hiatus of a couple of months the 40k Trivia Game is back for Round 5.

Previous Winners are:

Round 1 - Jacobite
Round 2 - MarzM
Round 3 - Asianavatar
Round 4 - squaddiee

No real reason they are named - its just nice to keep a record thats all

It's really simple. One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below. So now's a chance to show of your knowledge of 40k! (or just Google the answer! ) 

If you need to see how the game works or what sort of questions to ask heres a link to the previous round: 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3201&highlight=Triva+Game


Awards 

* (D) = The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
* (ST) = The Stumper award: If a question is asked and no one gets the correct answer within 3 days. 
* (SP) = The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted. 
* (40KF) = The 40k Trivia Freak award: Answer 50 questions correctly. 

*Important: If at any point you get more than 4 questions right in the this game you can no longer participate in the Newcomer game. Your just too good otherwise.*

Scores -

Jacobite: 8 * (SP) x2, * (ST) x5
Jase: 8 * (ST) x 1, (SP) x1
Pandawithissues: 5 * (ST) x3
cccp: 4
fatboy955: 2
Casmiricus: 2
CallumM27: 2
The Son of Horus: 1
Kapeesh: 1
Pariah Mk.213: 1
asianavatar: 1 
Mikal Darkus: 1
torealis: 1
kiboko: 1
vindur: 1
Trigger: 1
Engelus: 1
Dragonlover: 1 * (ST) x 2
lolthirster: 1

First question is: There are two conflicting detials on the amount of ammo in hotshot rounds. What are they?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, in the guants ghosts series, the earlier books state that a hotshot clip is like an overcharged version of the normal lasgun clip, with the same amount of shots. as each normal pack is good for about 30 rounds, that would be my guess. 

however, later on in the books it says that each clip is good for one shot only.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats good enough for me. Another possible answer is that the Imperial Infantrymens Uplifting Primer states that each clip is good for 20 shots. But cccp is right, I was looking for a answer that said that one theroy says it only has one shot and another says it has more than one.

Your q.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's a fun follow up to that...

Necromunda has Hotshot ammo, too, but it's a shotgun round with a small amount of promethium inside


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

can someone post another question please? been a few good days now, i had to search to page three for this ^^


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Since you picked up on it Jase. Why don't you do the honors?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

would be my pleasure,


Ghazgull thraka used to be accompanied by a banner toting "lucky" grot, what was the Grots name and how did he die?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i've been away for a few days now, either i've created a stumper or no one is playing this game anymore...


any way the answer to the question is Makari and as of page 6 of the ork codex it says "..lived to the ripe old age of nine before finally being sat on by his master and subsequently fed to an ill-tempered squiggoth"


i'll set another one just in case people are still playing this:


what was the name of the Host body Eisenhorn finally (as in at the end of the series of books) managed to bind Cherubael to?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Godwyn Fischig?

Sorry mate. I should have picked up on this.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

indeed it is godwyn fischig. your question.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm ok

Ok now this is a tricky one. Who was the last of the Nalsheen?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i know i'm kinda the only answering at the moment, but i do love these quiz.

is it Mkvenner by any chance?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol I knew that would be the first answer, but its not right I'm afraid.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

It's not Ven? Damn... Is it that "Ezra," or "Ezrah" fellow, the one who's fanatically devoted to Gaunt? Bah! If I'm wrong, I'll need to go back and read the books again.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not him either I'm afraid.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mkvenner was the last surviving Tanith trooper trained in the use of the figthing style developed by the Nalsheen, he wasn't one himself.

Other then that? Not a freaking clue!

EDIT: Right, I tried to find it for my own interest online ... absolutely no mention as to who the last of them was ANYWHERE!!!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

wasnt the last of the nalsheen the person who taught mkvenner?

either his father or uncle? something like that?

mkvenner was never a proper nalsheen.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Close cccp, your getting there but not quite. This is a very techniacl question so you have to word it exactly right.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Who the hell is going to get this without having the book infront of them?!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You just have to think about it. Thats all. Its a very hard question and yet a very easy question. The answer isn't stated exactly in the books, clues to it are given in the book and then you just have to think about it.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoever trained Mkvennor then?


----------



## Sleepy Dude.. (Feb 7, 2008)

Eszrah ap Niht ?

Edit: Ezra Knight. as a rough translation.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

the description for vens training in 'Nalsheen' are located from the bottom of page 248 through to mid-page 251 of the book "Traitor General"

ven's training began at age of three or four(not clean in the book)

the 'Nalsheen' training has been passed down from father to son from the first settlers of tanith, it also explains about why they chose the old form of imperial gothic as there secreet language, and it describes his 'teacher' as the old master in the nalwoods.

hope that is clear enough


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok I'll give it 6 hours and then if nobody has got it then I'll draw a line in the sand.


----------



## Sleepy Dude.. (Feb 7, 2008)

40rending said:


> the description for vens training in 'Nalsheen' are located from the bottom of page 248 through to mid-page 251 of the book "Traitor General"
> 
> ven's training began at age of three or four(not clean in the book)
> 
> ...


well, if what you say is true. about the Father/son Pass-it-on theory, im sure it has to be Ezra.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

ezra is not vens father


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right, time for answer I think. The last Nalsheen is never stated. Its not Ven, as he never completed his training. Presumably it was a old man somewhere in the woods making a last stand against the invasion. I'm a bastard arn't I?

New question. Where was the AX-1-0 first seen?


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

so Jacobite was my answer not clear enough?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not really as your implying that it was Ven's master that was the last. It could have been another. The answer is never stated.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

I think the Tiger Shark AX-1-0 was first sighted in the Taros Offensive.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct, your question mate


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok again new question. What color scheme do the Raptor Legion have?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That depends on if you're using Legion to refer to Chaos Space Marines, in which case Raptors have no set color scheme-- they're simply jump packers. The previous Codex had them in sort of a reddish bronze, though.

The Space Marine Second-Founding Chapter, Raptors, founded from the Raven Guard Legion, wore camo green up until the release of Insignium Astartes and How to Paint Space Marines, where they appear in blue and yellow armour. Their Chapter symbol is a black eagle head facing to the left.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Argh ok in the interest of keeping the game going I'm going to give it to you. The Raptors and the Raptor Legion are actually two different chapters. The Raptors are in the a green camo and the Raptor Legion are in Blue and Yellow as you stated.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Er. Could I ask my Question?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah you kinda left it for a bit Cas, you still get the point though. If Son doesn't in the next 24 hours then sure.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, that's damn close to 24 hours.

In the Last Chancer's book series, they were held up on a snow world famous for its components in plasma weaponry. What "astounding" percentage (give or take) of shots made with this material didn't fail?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The alloy was Ansidium Ninety and it only has a 45% chance of failing. So it has a 55% success rate?


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Bravo, sir. Bravo. Your question.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha many thanks. Right ok. Who first created the Squigs?


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

The tyranids!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct! Your turn.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I've never read any of any 40k books, so over to you jacobite


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What!? Pure Heresy!!! Get reading young sir, get reading!

Hmm, what was the result of being hit by a Harlequinns Kiss?


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

I beileve it sais in the dawn of war description for harlequinns kiss is:

That a rod is shoved into the enemy, instantly becoming extremely hot. Which then causes the victims blood to instantly boil, causing them to explode and thus causes the rest of the victims conrads to be covered in molten blood killing them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah not quite. I'm going on the old version of it back from about RT days. The true fluff so to speak. Its kind of close though.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

well than i will have no bloody Idea, so what part was I just off?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The way it kills its target is a bit different.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

so it doesn't boil their blood? anyway gtg see you guys in the morning


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

is it a mono wire that gets 'punched' into the target and turns targets insides to soup?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet, one for me to answer: After being punched through flesh, and any armour, a length of coiled monofilament wire released from the tip of the Kiss expands within the victem, tearing them to shreds from the inside within a matter of heartbeats, then retracts back into the weapon, ready to be used again.

Was that detailed enough?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dammit, you got in while I was choosing how to word my response ... grrr!!!

That'll teach me for trying to choose the best way to describe it's effects.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry
o.k does this mean i get to pose a question now?
damm got to work now will pose a question later about 9 ish ok?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty much fatboy. Your question.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

ok here's one:

who was inquisator Ravanor's Mentor?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i can only think you mean inquisitor Ravenor of the books Ravenor, Ravenor returns and Ravenor Rogue, in which case his mentor would be Eisenhorn.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Gregor eisenhorn

Damn it, too late by mere seconds. You question jase.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

well done jase


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

who's main weapon is "The Soul Flayer"?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Kruellargh the Vile


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

indeed, i thought i was on a winning question there.

your question.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Name the scratch company girls that run the heavy stubber for the ghosts since the siege of vervunhive. (Hint: There are 2)


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i may be completely wrong here, but me and a friend talked about it and all we could think of scratch company girls are the 2 snipers Jessi Banda and Nessa Boruah


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nope jase. This seems a tougher question than I intended. I'm sure jac can get it though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I know the ones you mean you cheeky bamboo eating devil but I can't seem to find the dam names!!:biggrin:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I think that may have been long enough to have been a winning question.

The answer was Seena and Arilla. I know you'll be kicking yourself now jac!

Ok, to stick with the necropolis theme:

Name the 3 hives mentioned in the book and involved in the war.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Ferrozoica, Vervunhive and Vannick Hive?

gone by wikipedia here.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me jase. Next question is yours.

For a bonus point, name the other habitation involved in the war.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the northern collectives - Northcol.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice cccp, but its still jases q next.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

but do i still get the bonus point?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

which weapon has this profile:


24" str4 ap5 assault 6


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the sunrifle?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate you Panda, I really do you furry fat thing. Yea cccp I'll give you a bonus point for it.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Three Terminators w/Stormbolters standing shoulder-to-shoulder? :grin:

The Cyclic Ion Blaster?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

woooooo =]


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Splinter cannon?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm fairly sure you're referring to the Talos Sting


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i was referring to the talos sting. so pariah gets it. can anyone confirm for me that i am right in thinking it is the only weapon with this profile?


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

I just flipped through the armory book, and it's the only thing I can find matching that profile.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Who was the first Chaos God to awaken, and roughly when did it occur?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That would be Khorne, somewhere between 8000 BC- 1400 AD ?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, I would have accepted "Near the dawn of mankind", but I'll give you that one.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The sunrifle has the exact same profile, but with S3 and pinning.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Pariah

Ok who were the Shamens?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Aren't old powerful beings who used to guide humanity before the Emperor was born. They are his ancestors or something, but are also part of him....


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

The shamens were the leaders of the Davinites, correct?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm afraid AA has it.

Your q.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Who wrote the tome Teachings on the Unholy


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Inquisitor Czevak


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep Panda, you win...stick of bamboo for you


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> ...stick of bamboo for you


 I'll enjoy that!

Where was Meryn defending in Necropolis?


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

The Outhive.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nope. Keep guessing


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the spoil?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nope, keep going. I'm hoping to irritate jac with this one too...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

was it the dock?

[edit] i thought id deleted my first answer


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

One of the Gates?

Specifically, Sondar Gate?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right thats it, I declare genocide on Pandas!, they are now off the Endangered Speices List and number 1 on the "To be exterminated with extreme prejudice" list.

Was it the Hass East Causeway you over grown teddy bear?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn right it was jac! I knew you had it in you!

(Panda is now watching over his shoulder. With his Endangered Species special status removed, and the order of exterminatus (code: EXTREME prejudice) in place, panda was going to have to be careful...)

Your question jac.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

HAHA! finally trawling through the dam books pays off. That was a bloody hard question seeing as he was only a private at the time. Evil Panda, evil I tells ya.

Now, hmmm: who was known as "insert name here" the smiling?


----------



## silvarius (Mar 21, 2008)

what is this about ?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

See the first post of the thread for more info. There is also the Newcomer Trivia Game if this one is too hard. That can be found here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6144


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Is it Luc Sedirae jac?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

He may have smiled a lot but he's not the one I'm going for Panda. Haha the revenge begins :grin:


----------



## silvarius (Mar 21, 2008)

was it inquisitor ko?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not him either I'm afraid.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Sagittar Slaith?



> Haha the revenge begins


Heh, I've been looking forward to it!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:no: again not who I was going for. I'll give you a clue, he was also called "The Blighted"


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Nokad the Blighted?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

goddamit jase! He was my next choice. Actually my first until i remembered his main title was the blighted. I go away to save my paints, and you slip in.
Well done mate.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i only got him because i was thoroughly searching through the blood pact list of characters to find "the smiling". as soon as he said blighted i got it in one. i don't think i'd have ever got it if he hadn't given the hint.


that is presuming i am right of course.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct Jase! Your q

I thought that I had better give a hint, seeing as he's never really called that often. I only found that question by accident.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

what AMAZING and baffling feat did Warlord Grizgutz manage to complete?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

"Grizgutz, a kleptomanic Warlord launches a Waaagh! into the Morloq system. When using warp-travel to reach the system, the horde unknowingly travel through time and emerge from the warp just before they set off. Grizgutz then hunts down and kills his equivalent so that he could have two of his favourite gun but the massive confusion that follows stops the Waaagh! in its tracks."

He kills himself basically. Not suicide but litterally shoots himself.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

word perfect. your q (no more blood pact q's  ) :biggrin:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Using the warp to ravel, he accidently went back in time to arrive before he left. He then finds and fights himself, to get a second version of his favourite gun.

EDIT: I hate slow internet.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

better luck next time panda. gotta be on the ball with Jac here, i reckon he'd replied before i'd even reloaded the page. lol


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm very bored ok... its the long weekend and its either this or write essays for Uni.

Right, which four regiments of the Carnelian Light Foot took part in the Lyubov Invasion?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

82nd, 88th, 97th, 101st


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct Panda. Looks like I can't use that source any more.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Not when i have it next to me jac 

What is operation larisel?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It was the operation to take out the Blood Pact commander on Phantine. Mkoll was Ghost who succeded.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Indeed. Too easy, too too easy! Lazy Panda


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Indeed it was Panda indeed it was. Hmm

What four objects are in the Euphrates Warp Funnel?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

The what now?!


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> The what now?!


^Agreed. The whosie in the whatie?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok rephrase:

What four planets are in the Euphrates Warp Funnel?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok that seems enough waiting. I'll post another, easier question.

The answer to the previous question was: Zbigniew, Aexe Cardinal, Lotun and Khan V.

New question: On which planet did Slaydo die?

Piss easy question.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

balhaut? i think thats the right spelling


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

We we mona me. Your go cccp


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

in 'only in death' who is the first character to be shot in the building?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Shoggy domor


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

panda i believe you're right so wanna post another question?

preferably not one relating to gaunt's ghosts.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Name the contents of the second ed boxed game. I want models and numbers of said models


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm thinking, iirc... 

20 marines
20 Orks
40 (?) gretchin

there was also a cardboard cutout of a ork dreadnaught and a whole plethora of counters.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I reckon thats right, I'll wait for someone else to confirm, but i think you've got it. I'll let you off the books, as my above post seemed to tell you to omit them, which isn't what I intended.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

the books included wargear, codex imperialis and a Rulebook.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Good enough for me, your question


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

as for my question (i've had this one saved up for days until i could answer a question correctly)

name the High Marshall, Emperor's Champion and Canoness that fought the possessed inquisitor Daemon at the battle of Fire and Blood?


bonus rep for telling me how they managed to kill the Possessed Inquisitor Daemon.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

little clue, the inquisitor's name was Vinculus.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ludoldus was the Marshalls name, Jasmine was the Cannoness and Ulricus was the Champion. To kill him they used a Holy Orb of Antioch. A special type of grenade that includes high explosives and a special oils to kill its target.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

indeed you are right Jac. did you get it after the hint then?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not going to lie. Defintly. That was a nasty one Jase. 

Why does Kage first go for the weapon he does in the incident where he is pardoned?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Been awhile since I read the first one, you're talking about the bar fight at the end yeah?
Doesn't he steal a sword off a guy who's swinging it at him?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not quite Pariah I'm afraid.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's the only "incident" I can think of relating to Kage getting pardoned.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok hint: The question relates to "old Corrie"


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

damn you jacobite, i know where to look in the book, but i dont own the book...!

but, wasnt the gun some kind of special double barrelled lasrifle, because it has more fire/stopping power, and would have been better than an ordinary lasrifle for fighting in the city/thing they were send to destroy?

i remember though, that due to its increased stopping power, its workings had to be serviced by a tech preist every 5000 shots.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats the second reason he went for it I'm afraid. The first was a very childish one. Have a guess.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

because it was the biggest?

or because one of the other last chancers wanted it ?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Getting closer with the first answer. Keep going on that idea.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

most powerful lasgun/gun there was?

because it had two barrells?

because it was a 'vets' gun?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

No, no and no sorry. It was a specific thing about the gun it was a general observation of it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

was it shiny?

or, bigger than a normal lasrifle?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fuck it close enough. He liked it because it looked pretty.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

after what event was ragnar blackmane selected to become a space wolf? im looking for a particular name in the answer.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

After avenging his villiages destruction?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

halfway there. who lived in the village? im looking fow something specific


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

the destruction of the thunderfist clan by the grimskulls during which he was killed by strybjorn


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think thats right so I'll give it to you.

Your q.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

what was the name of the chaos champion on Fenris who Ragner killed?


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

Was it Madox


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

correct your q


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok, I'll go easy on you guys.

Which world did the "Dropsite Massacres" accur during the Horus Heresy?... EASY!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Istvaan V, and what a massacre it was.


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe it was too easy....Your Question Evil Panda of Death


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

How and where did bjorn the fell handed first lose his hand?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

was it cut off?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, but i want more detail than that cccp.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Panda stumps everybody again. Bad Panda! Ask another question!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so the answer to my last question was that Bjorn lost his left arm when he killed a 1000 son sorcerer during the sacking of prospero. The psychic feedback from the sceptre of qatesh the sorcerer wielded began to wither Bjorn's arm, until it was severed by Constantin Valdor, the chief custodian guard.

My next question is:

Who seeks the black library most of all, and why?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Fuck. I read this. It's someone like Ahriman or Magnus to be Sorcerer Supreme...


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Arhiman of the 1000 sons because the nigh limitless knowledge contained there would make him the most powerful psyker in existance


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ahriman. Because it will give him access to a whole shit-load of Knowldge.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Tor was first so i'll give it to him, especially since you all came up with the a different answer to why than i thought.

I thought he wanted to undo the rubric, but maybe thats just conjecture.

Your q tor.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

name and serial number and regiment of the guardsman that launched the torpedo that nearly lifted the siege of Hydra Cordatus


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Guardsmen Julius Hawke
serial number 25031971
regiment: 383rd Jouran Dragoons.



sorry i've been away for a while, woulda got this sooner man.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

still correct, your q


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

who is credited as saying:

"We have always been a race of traders. It is natural to us that we should trade the fighting skills of our Brotherhoods. As well as bringing us a profit, it also allows our youngsters to gain experience and honour, and to keep alive the skills which our strongholds may one day need for their own defence."

and what race does he belong to?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Is that the Demiurg? I don't know who, but that's good as I don't have a idea for a question either in case I got it right.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm gonna guess the Squats.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd f said squats seeing as they are like the dwarfs of the future and think about nothing but trading and staying in their cubby holes  shame the little bearded man had to be whipped out by thoughs pesky nids.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

it is a squat, however the main part of the question still stands, 

who is credited as saying it?

i'm looking for a specific squat...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Was it Grimm?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

nope sorry Jac


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Lord Grumni


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

indeed panda. it was lord Grumni, of the Bruggen stronghold.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Who was Ollos Ollogred?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

he was Ollos Ollogred...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Funnily enough i'm looking for more than that.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmm... An ogryn of some renown?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Getting closer, still not close enough though.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

The old ogryn body guard special character?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

He was one of the few Orgyn to return to his homeworld after completing his service and then dying in his sleep? - Something like that?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Oooh, very much not the case jac!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bollacks to ya then :wink: I don't know, he got possessed by a Bloodthirster, went vegetarian and then had a beer with the Emperor... and gave birth to a duck... with 5 heads... which were made of cheese.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

hmm...that sounds very familiar...... is he a primach or somethin?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i dont know of any primarchs who gave birth to a duck with five heads. or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, its been 3 days, so...

Ollos Ologred was the name on the dog tags recovered welded into the flesh of a stalker the ghosts killed at Sparshad Mons. He had been captured by the Archenemy upon morland...how he got to the Mons... Who knows 

Next question: What happens with a weapon destroyed result on a monolith?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

it's gauss flux arcs become d6-1 and suffer further penalties for each following weapon destroyed.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup, your question jase


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

well seen as you hit us with an easy question i'll hit back with one.

name All 8 eldar aspects, the corresponding 6 pheonix lords AND as a bonus rep point, name the Pheonix lord that is the odd one out...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Jase, Jase Jase:

Shining Spears - (Not Known)
Fire Dragons - Fuegan, The Burning Lance
Dire Avengers - Asurmen, the Hand of Asur
Warp Spiders - (There are rumours)
Dark Reapers - Maugan Ra, the Harvester of Souls
Howling Banshees - Jain Zar, the Storm of Silence
Swopping Hawks - Baharroth, The Cry of the Wind.
Striking Scorpions - Karandras, the Shadow Hunter. *

* The odd one out is Karandras, as he is the second Pheonix lord of that Shrine. The first (who went by the name of: Arhra, Father of Scorpions) went nuts, destroyed the first shrine and then fled into the Warp. Some say he became the "Dark Father" of the Incubi of the Dark Eldar.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

in depth answer there Jac. grats to you. your question.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

i was asleep, and thats the only question i knew in this hard quiz :shok:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha cheers Jase. Tut tut Lore, you can't sleep when you are a member of this forum. Just ask Red Orc about it.

Right ah name the two parties responsible for creating the Land Speeder Tempest.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I know the White Scars were involved but I can only guess they worked with Adeptus Mechanicus to make it


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

What happened was the White Scars had this really run down landspeeder tornado. The Xzibit came to the fortress and "PIMPED THEIR RIDE" lol

Ok i know im not allowed to play Jaco, but i couldn't resist!!


----------



## kiboko (Apr 9, 2008)

arkhan land and white scars chapter


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct kiboko. 

And as for MarzM, your allowed in this one, not the other one. Have you been feeling left out?


----------



## kiboko (Apr 9, 2008)

i did? gosh.
ok, what is the name of the light cruiser that was under the command of Captain Darillian of the Dauntless?


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

The Night Caller. But that's Star Wars trivia, pal. We only do 40K trivia here.


----------



## kiboko (Apr 9, 2008)

it is 40k, (hint:taros campaign)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah ah Lord Ravanor!


----------



## kiboko (Apr 9, 2008)

correct mate. your q


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

haha right (shouldn't have mentioned the Campaign.)

Which Cult blinds themselves in one eye?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not sure but they must be a bit retarded to be willing to do that. (If they worship Khorne I will retract my statement)


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

the thralls on prospero or the cult of magnus


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fraid not.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine

but im gussing one o fthe Khorne Cults as they seem to like pain... no i dea which one tho


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not them either. I'll leave it 12 hours and if nobodies answered by then I'll ask another.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok so it was the "Divine Fratery". 

Next question: How many clips is the Standard Gaurdsmen issued with?


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

well the primer says spare clips x4 so i assume its 5 clips


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha correct. Thought that would get a few people. Your q


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

What are the standard weapons on an imperial baneblade


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

3 twin linked heavy bolters (2 sponsons and one hull), 2 lascannons, Baneblade Cannon and Autocannon. oh and hull mounted demolisher cannon 

i'm going from the model but i'm pretty sure it's right.


----------



## kiboko (Apr 9, 2008)

Battle Cannon, Demolisher Cannon, Autocannon, 2 Lascannon and 6 Heavy Bolter


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i do believe at one point the main cannon was called the Mega Battle Cannon. but i'm pretty sure they changed that (quite rightly so) to the baneblade cannon. i mean come on, mega battle cannon? sounds like some gay Japanese cartoon style weapon.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

there is still 1 weapon missing but it is clearly on the model


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Baneblade cannon, autocannon, demolisher, 2x lascannon 3 twin linked heavy bolters and a heavy stubber or rear mount lasgun, depending on how you build it


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

well i didn't count the rear mounted lasgun/stubber as it's:

a) optional
b) not in use.

none of the rules state there is a lasgun on it, or anything else actually.

because it's optional, i wouldn't count it as a 'standard' weapon


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

the stubber is optional but if u dont put the lasgun on theres a big dent in your tank.
the lasgun was the one i was looking for. So id say its triggers question


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

the reason i say it's optional is because it's not there on the forge world variant, and you don't have to have back open as you can place the ammo pack there, then there's no room for you to place the lasgun.










see how this one has the optional ammo crate on the back of the turret?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought it would be the most obscure/overlooked weapon you were after! I shouldn't have posted, I know nothing. Think man, think!
Okay; How many shots does a Destroyer Hank Hunter have from its main weapon before reloading?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

it gets 20 shots from it's powerpack. so i would presume 20, before a replacement pack is needed.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Too easy for the Vets!
Over to you Jase.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

which Chaos god was the Daemon Weapon 'Dreadaxe' devoted to?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Malal also known as "The Outcast God", "The Lost God" and "The Renegade God"


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

indeed Callum. over to you.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Who is Brother Captain Sturn's nemisis?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

M'kachen the Daemon.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well that was way to easy, your turn Jase :good:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

what's the name given to the Tau Space fleet?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Kor'vattra?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

indeed jac, your question.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What is the peice of equipment classifyed as: I.G. 45w ?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Isn't that the standard issue Guard shovel?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope sorry thats a 9-70.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

IS that the classification for the gun the Ghosts use against the Loxatl in operation Larisel?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope fraid not that either.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Bit of a random shot but is it the Imperial fuel tank on trailer.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not that either I'm sorry. Give it 12 hours till I ask a new one I think?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok the answer was that they are standard issue Imperial Gaurd Clamps. Sorry guys.

New question where was the Gene Stealer first found?


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Finally! Something I know!

They were first contacted on the moons of Ymgarl


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is correct your go.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmm.... Let me see...

What legal loophole allowed for the creation of the Adeptus Sororitas?


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

the Decree Passive literally worded that the ecclisiarchy could not control any men at arms.

it did not say they couldn't control any women at arms.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Correct. Bit of an easy one, wot-wot?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

engelus' question i believe?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You take it jase if you want.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

throw a curve ball in there from the new Daemons book...


what was the name of the Keeper of Secrets that masterminded the fall of Kher-Ys (easy one) want his name and his aka.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

unanswerable?

the answer was Ail'Slath'Sleresh aka Heartslayer.



next question: complete the name...

Inquisitor Carolus .......


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

ok, one sec, don't want to cheat anyone out of points here...

i got an email today telling me that dragonlover had replied to this thread with the right answer to my last question, but upon arrival at the thread there was no answer here...

any idea why?


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

The server change lost a days worth of posts


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

well then technically Dragonlover answered the question right and it is his question next.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Officially, how many surviving Imperial Jetbikes are there?

Dragonlover


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Master Sammael, Master of the Ravenwing is believed to have the last known working jetbike


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Wrong.

Dragonlover


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

actually, sammael's Jetbike is the last in a series of jetbike. it says that there may be a number of other jetbikes remaining in the imperium, but an exact number is never mentioned. anywhere. so i'm saying the answer would have to be:


more than one.

if this is wrong, then i'd like to know the source of where you've got this exact number, cause i've searched everywhere.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

My source is the Dark Angels codex, but I'll give you the clue that the number is less than ten and more than one.

Dragonlover


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

can you PM me an exact page reference as to where it is then, cause i cannot find it at all. do not worry, i won't reveal the answer, i'm just curious as to where this info has come from.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Since the three days are up, here's the answer: 7. One for the Dark Angels, and one for each of the Successor Chapters in the Codex.

New question: Which Aspect is described as 'wierdly terrifying'?

Dragonlover


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

im not an expert on the Eldar Aspects, but is it the Great Harlequin, leader of the Harlequin troupes (if he is actualy an Aspect).


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Good try, but no. The Aspects are Striking Scorpions etc.

Dragonlover


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

dark reapers?


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

No.

Dragonlover

P.S: I can see this one getting a few wrong answers, so I'll just post when someone gets it right or the three days are up.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a hunch that its Warp Spiders.:biggrin:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Banshees. 

And i'm not sure about your answer to the jetbikes as it says it's 'possible' the successor chapters have one. not confirmed. there's no definite number mentioned in the codex, which is why i asked for confirmation, and why i was stuck with an answer.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

I just ran with the logic that if you do a sucessor it says to just rename the characters, thus logically all the successors get a jetbike. And no, the current answer is not Banshees or Warp Spiders.

Dragonlover


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

flying hawks?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Ahem* it's pronounced *Swooping* Hawks.:biggrin:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Dragonlover said:


> I just ran with the logic that if you do a sucessor it says to just rename the characters, thus logically all the successors get a jetbike. And no, the current answer is not Banshees or Warp Spiders.
> 
> Dragonlover


i see your logic Dragonlover, however this quiz should really only deal in facts. surely. the downside to your arguement is that there are 6 sucessor chapters mentioned in the Codex, but these are by no means the only successor chapters, these are just 6 well known successor chapters.

can i get a ruling on this Jac?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

While I also have serious misgivings about this question I'll let it go. For the only reason that nobody got the question. If somebody had then it would be a different story.

Its not an ideal situation I know Jase but its going to muck the game up even more if we try and go back and redo it all.

However in future try and keep these things factual (and yes I know I need to do that as well)


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

No worries, will do. For the record, the current question is a direct lift from either the current Eldar codex or the previous one... it may even be in both, can't remember off the top of my head.

Dragonlover


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Be almost three days up now Dragon isn't it?


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, the three days is up. The answer is the Slicing Orbs of Zandros. They have no stats, no rules, but are mentioned in one of the little fluff boxes in the Codex.

Dragonlover

P.S: Given that the 1st of June is Sunday, I'm assuming that this is the final question this time around?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope we are just going to keep on going 

Again you question.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

gottit!
The weirdly terrifying Slicing Orbs of Zandros.

EDIT: Damn, too late

ps. i did not copy this from dragonlovers post.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

What is the name of the Librarian of the Mantis Warriors who carries a two bladed force sword?

Dragonlover


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

librarian Shaidan


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats the one... your question.

Dragonlover


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

What is the only known Grey Knights Chaplain?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Chaplain Durendin?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Correct Jac, your go


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Who is the first member of the second batch of Last Chancers to die?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Its was "Eyes".

New Question: Name Two Night Lords Characters


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Konrad Curze and Captain shang or do you mean playable?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not the ones I was going for but yea they are correct. Your go.


----------



## Kaosnoob1 (Jun 26, 2008)

lol, thought i'd pick up the thread jac, here's a long easy one to get the ball rolling:
anyone name all 20 original legions and their primarchs?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

in order aswell i think:

dark angels : lion el johnson
unknown
emperor's children : Fulgrim
Iron Warriors : Peturabo
White Scars : Jhagatai Khan
Space Wolves : Leman Russ
Imperial Fists : Rogal Dorn
Night Lords : Night Haunter aka Konrad Curze
Blood Angels : Sanguinius
Iron Hands : Ferrus Mannus
unknown
World Eaters : Angron
Ultramarines : Roboute Gulliman aka Papa Smurf
Death Guard : Mortarion
Thousand Sons : Magnus the Red
Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus : Horus
Word Bearers : Lorgar
Salamanders : Vulkan
Raven Guard : Corax
Alpha Legion : Alpharius/Omegon


----------

